# If your Malt sleeps in bed with you.....



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thought it might be fun to see how our furbabies acclimate themselves to our beds. 

Catcher used to sleep in his crate and he will stay in there until about 2:00 am and then he wants in my bed with Kallie and me. The moment I put him in my bed, he climbs up on the pillows behind my head, snuggles in there and sleeps pretty much on top of my head the rest of the night.

What is the sleeping arrangement for you and your furbabies?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex likes to sleep between our legs. It's like he builds a little nest between our legs.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Feb 28 2005, 08:27 PM
> *Alex likes to sleep between our legs. It's like he builds a little nest between our legs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38713*


[/QUOTE]

Is he then totally under the covers?


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sunny didnt used to like sleeping in my bed very much but after the neuter (and me home for 2 weeks with him while we were both sick) he just wont leave me side lol. His favorate place is one of the cubbies in my head board but he just refuses to accept that he has grown to big to sleep in there without his legs being on top of my head lol, in the morning he has moved himself to next to my pillow on the bed though.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bailey & Kirbie both like to sleep on pillows at the top of our heads.Most nites they trade pillows at some time in the nite.I guess they want to give each of us a fair share!!Hahha If Bailey gets cold he does want under the covers,then he curls up by my tummy.I guess I have more "padding" there than hubby!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 28 2005, 08:46 PM
> *Bailey & Kirbie both like to sleep on pillows at the top of our heads.Most nites they trade pillows at some time in the nite.I guess they want to give each of us a fair share!!Hahha If Bailey gets cold he does want under the covers,then he curls up by my tummy.I guess I have more "padding" there than hubby!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38718*


[/QUOTE]
I wonder what it is about sleeping above our heads that is so appealing? I never would have thought that would be where they would choose.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bella sleeps on top of the covers next to my legs. She used to sleep on the other side of the bed -- much like she was another person in the bed -- but when it got colder here she started snuggling with me. I am so glad she doesn't sleep by my head b/c I move my arms when I sleep and I'm scared I would wack her and scare us both!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Tyler like to sleep at me feet with his stuffed toy :lol: . Well actually at the end of my bed, because once I took a nap the other way around and when I woke up I was accidentally using him a pillow! He was in a deep sleep.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

chico starts to sleep in the crook of my knee and in the middle of the night creeps up 2 my pillow ,budy sleeps with my son and he sleeps on his pillow next to his head ~ Denise


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 28 2005, 08:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what it is about sleeping above our heads that is so appealing? I never would have thought that would be where they would choose.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38720
[/B][/QUOTE]
I dont know,maybe they feel like thats a good LOOKOUT spot!!Hahha


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Ours sleep at the bottom of the bed, usually on my side. Sometimes Sylphide sneaks up and hogs all of my side of the bed, but more often than not she stays at the bottom. She doesn't like being disturbed when she's sleeping, and that way she gets a whole section to herself.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

the Boom Boom likes to sleep right between me an my hubby.. on his back, all fours in the air. When that isn't acceptable he curls up behind my knees... He's 20 pounds and he takes up a lot of space! 

He has also slept on my tummy with his head tucked under my chin and yesterday I woke up an he was curled up in a ball against my hubby's tummy....

So long as he's on the bed he's happy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley usually starts out next to my legs on my side...then he moves next to our bed to his bed...it is like a loft bed that puts him up as high as our bed, so it is like he right there with us...even though he has his own space. He has never wanted to sleep up by our heads...(is there something wrong with him?







)

Between him and the cats, when I try to roll over sometimes in the wee hours of the morning...it is quite difficult without disturbing some furry bedwarmer.







Usually all three cats are at the end...one closer to my legs...and Brink is either by me or on his bed...


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey sleeps on the right side of my body and my cat Spoozie has to sleep on my left side. If Lacey wanders onto his side he chases her away. That has always been his side and he isn't sharing.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Feb 28 2005, 09:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I dont know,maybe they feel like thats a good LOOKOUT spot!!Hahha
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38727
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's truly a good point... maybe they feel more in control that way.... and also if I were to get up, they'd be sure to know about it... hmmm, that might be it... so I won't just get out of bed and run off and leave them!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yea,God forbide we would be able to go pee without them!!!Hahhahahh


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 28 2005, 09:21 PM
> *Yea,God forbide we would be able to go pee without them!!!Hahhahahh
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm sitting here laughing at your post and both Kallie and Catcher started barking... they bark when people laugh... go figure... Anyway, what you said is soooooo true!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ha!! Peanut sleeps on my head too! When he was younger he would sleep across my neck with his front legs on one side of my neck and his back legs on the other side. He was one fuzzy neck brace! It was cute, but kinda uncomfortable for me.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Its funny you started this thread... haha.. i just took this pic about 1 week ago!
As you can see... kodie sleeps on my pillow and under the blanket like a person.. at the same time.. he will put his body right against my head and back.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 28 2005, 10:09 PM
> *Its funny you started this thread... haha.. i just took this pic about 1 week ago!
> As you can see... kodie sleeps on my pillow and under the blanket like a person.. at the same time.. he will put his body right against my head and back.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38769*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, that picture is just totally precious!!!!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 28 2005, 07:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that picture is just totally precious!!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=38771
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ditto! How old is he?


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

oh wait.. i have a Boom Boom picture.. hold on...










That'd be me asleep


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Feb 28 2005, 10:09 PM
> *Its funny you started this thread... haha.. i just took this pic about 1 week ago!
> As you can see... kodie sleeps on my pillow and under the blanket like a person.. at the same time.. he will put his body right against my head and back.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's what Abby does EXACTLY!!!









But as soon as I roll over she keeps creeping in behind my back and head... I end up with about 1/4 of the bed and she gets 3/4! LOL - But she's STILL right in behind me!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex sleeps on top of the covers between our legs. Or if it is really cold, he will come under the covers and sleep along my leg. If I move too much around or get up to go to pee, he will go pee too and then move over to my husband's legs. It's funny that a lot of yours like to sleep on the pillow on top of your head. Alex does that only when there is a thunderstorm and then he wants only to be on top of my husband's head.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

When I got Rudy he was crate trained.I put him in beed with us one night to play before we slept.He went to the pillow and thats where he's been sleeping ever sense.I love having him with us.He's so little and soft and sweet


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Those pics of Kodie and Boom are soooo cute!!!!! Wow! Kodie is soo teeny


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

GREAT pics. you guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Brit sleeps with me on my a pillow next to my pillow sometimes nose to nose with me, or she tucks under my boobs.

But sometimes she sleeps far away from me at the foot of the bed, maybe she is hot?

Here is a pic of Brit'ny after I woke her up by turning the light on.

She was sleeping on a chair with a bunch of junk it it, she loves sleeping in mess or tons of blankets, I guess it is warm


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

aawww...all those pictures are so cute!! Ruby Jean sleeps on top of my head and nestles in my hair-you should see my hair in the morning-its pretty funny...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I must be odd man out. Our schnauzer was never invited into our bed. She has a bed on the floor on the side of my bed. I can dangle my hand out and pet her goodnight. Now Izzy is in a crate beside the schnauzer's bed. Izzy is too small (less than 2 lbs) and not potty trained so it's not an option to put her in bed with us. She does very well in her crate on the floor beside us, no fussing at night and she will wait guietly for us to open her crate door in the mornings. I doubt very much she will ever spend the night in our bed. But I've learned in life to never say never.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

during the summers...sprite goes on top of my pillow and during the winter....she will fall asleep by my feet on top of the covers---and during the night she'll nudge me with her nose/face until i lift the sheets and then she'll snuggle against me and i have my arm around her. its very uncomfortable


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 28 2005, 07:25 PM
> *Thought it might be fun to see how our furbabies acclimate themselves to our beds.
> 
> Catcher used to sleep in his crate and he will stay in there until about 2:00 am and then he wants in my bed with Kallie and me. The moment I put him in my bed, he  climbs up on the pillows behind my head, snuggles in there and sleeps pretty much on top of my head the rest of the night.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Prissy sleeps on my pillow above me head, she rarely will sleep under the covers cause she has a full coat and gets too hot. Shiner sleeps under the covers right up agianst your body.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 1 2005, 01:34 AM
> *I must be odd man out.  Our schnauzer was never invited into our bed.  She has a bed on the floor on the side of my bed.  I can dangle my hand out and pet her goodnight.  Now Izzy is in a crate beside the schnauzer's bed.  Izzy is too small  (less than 2 lbs) and not potty trained so it's not an option to put her in bed with us.  She does very well in her crate on the floor beside us, no fussing at night and she will wait guietly for us to open her crate door in the mornings.  I doubt very much she will ever spend the night in our bed.  But I've learned in life to never say never.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Abby was the same until 5 months old - she slept in her crate beside my bed - but she won out in the end


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

jongee sleeps on my arm like a little human when we go to bed, she uses my arm as a pillow and snuggles right next too me too... but then my arm falls asleep even if her head is so tiny .. i move a lot in bed so wheni wake up jongee is just snuggled up next to me and not on my arm anymore


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 1 2005, 01:34 AM
> *I must be odd man out.  Our schnauzer was never invited into our bed.  She has a bed on the floor on the side of my bed.  I can dangle my hand out and pet her goodnight.  Now Izzy is in a crate beside the schnauzer's bed.  Izzy is too small  (less than 2 lbs) and not potty trained so it's not an option to put her in bed with us.  She does very well in her crate on the floor beside us, no fussing at night and she will wait guietly for us to open her crate door in the mornings.  I doubt very much she will ever spend the night in our bed.  But I've learned in life to never say never.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I did say "never" .... my first Maltese Rosebud slept in my bed and I had said, not this time with Kallie... well, it wasn't long before she was in there with me. Then I had decided Catcher would sleep in his crate next to us..... He sleeps in there until about 2:00-ish when we all make a potty trip... then he insists on getting in bed... so I went from "Never" to two in bed....


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Feb 28 2005, 10:55 PM
> *That's what Abby does EXACTLY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Kodie does the same thing...HES A BED HOG!! he HAS to be touching my body at all times! Its really cute! I LOVE IT! We keep each other warm!









Kodie is going to be 2yrs old this april!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Tini loves to fall asleep being spooned!!!!! 
I like to sleep on my side all curled up, and she likes to get up in there. She is over the covers. I always wake up in the middle of the night when she has started to hog the bed (okay, it's to go to the bathroom) and she is in the middle of the bed (usually sideways) on her back with her paws up! She is a bed-hoggen-heater, but I wouldn't want it any other way. 

I actually noticed though, if I am laying down on my stomach she likes to curl up at the small of my back. It doesn't usually last too long, but it is really cute while she is doing it. 

Right now her boyfriend Louie is visiting (our family dog) while my parents are out of town... He LOVEs to sleep on my pillow ON my head. I swear he wraps himself all up so I'm wearing a shitzu turbin! 

I have a picture at home from this weekend when I fell asleep while watching a movie with both dogs...I'll post it later


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 28 2005, 09:25 PM
> *Thought it might be fun to see how our furbabies acclimate themselves to our beds.
> 
> Catcher used to sleep in his crate and he will stay in there until about 2:00 am and then he wants in my bed with Kallie and me. The moment I put him in my bed, he  climbs up on the pillows behind my head, snuggles in there and sleeps pretty much on top of my head the rest of the night.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I must have missed this yesterday. 
Fantasia sleeps everywhere on the bed but her favorite spot is on the pillow above my head. Sometimes she will go over to her daddy's pillow but since he hogs his pillow and I only use the corner of mine, she prefers mine. Since my allergies are pretty bad I will kick her off the pillow when I am having a bad allergy day and she will either sleep right at face level of me and her daddy right in between us or if I keep pushing her, she will sleep at our feet. She sometimes sleeps in the crook of my knees or right up against her daddy's belly. She tries to sleep above the covers but the time she sleeps in between us by our faces she sometimes gets pushed under the covers. I have also found her under the covers at the foot of our bed when we get up and she doesn't. I think it's because we have messed the blankets up so much that the covers just got on top of her and she was too lazy to move. I have a picture of it but not one of her on our pillow.
When John or I nap on the couch she has to sleep on top of us. When we try and get up she won’t move so we say that she thinks “I am a tree” and we push her off and say “you aren’t a tree”!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker sleeps b/w me and hubby but he has to be touching me. so cute! i get such a warm feeling knowing he likes to be next to his momma! he will go from our head to our toes. depends on his mood or how cold he is. rarely he will go under the covers but it has happened. sometimes he will lay his head on my pillow next to mine...i can hear his little nose breathing (so cute!)


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I usually sleep slightly curved on my side, and Lucy curls up right next to the curve in me







It's amazingly cute. If I'm on my back, she usually goes between my legs, even though today I woke up and found her actually curled around my neck.

Crazy girl.

Haha this was an interesting thread =]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Mar 1 2005, 10:05 AM
> *Tini loves to fall asleep being spooned!!!!!*


That's what Kallie does..... She is not always in the mood for that but I love it when she is. Usually it is after we get up (same reason as you!) and get back in bed.... Catcher climbs up on the pillows and Kallie and I cuddle up together. I'll have my arm up near my head and Kallie will sort of put her head on my elbow... (hard to explain)... but it is so sweet ..... I sleep better when she is sleeping so close... Her relaxation helps me be more relaxed....


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I cannot wait to get this new little one in bed with me! I am trying so hard to keep the crate thing going at the very least until she is potty trained. Shes peed twice on the bed already and thats not during the night! I do sleep with her on the sofa though and sometimes she will come in bed for an hour or two and she always is somewhere in my neck. I LOVE IT. She will stretch and yawn and reposition herself at times and its so cute she will put her little head on my shoulder. I am in love









Miss Holli always slept towards the bottom of the bed, always. On top of the covers and usually between my legs or right up against a leg. The poor thing probably never got a good night's sleep dodging moving legs, but thats what she liked


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Mar 1 2005, 09:18 PM
> *I cannot wait to get this new little one in bed with me!  I am trying so hard to keep the crate thing going at the very least until she is potty trained.  Shes peed twice on the bed already and thats not during the night!  I do sleep with her on the sofa though and sometimes she will come in bed for an hour or two and she always is somewhere in my neck.  I LOVE IT.  She will stretch and yawn and reposition herself at times and its so cute she will put her little head on my shoulder.  I am in love
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
My first Maltese, Rosebud, always slept at the foot of the bed so I was surprised when Kallie slept so close and was so cuddly. And Catcher is even more so. I love Sunday afternoons taking naps with them on the sofa. Kallie will lay on my legs (I'll usually form them in the shape of a nest) and Catcher will totally snuggle at my neck.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi slept in bed with me for about 2 hours last night! Most of the time she only lasts about 30 minutes before she wants back in her crate.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I am so glad that we all have such spoiled malts. Ours all sleep on the bed. Josie is the only one that really takes the position by my head and sometimes we are nose to nose. She has to be right by me. My poor husband is not sure which of us snores loudest Josie or I...







the other ones take up residence any where they can that is close and of course on a pillow-we sleep with 8 regular pillows and 2 medium velour(supposedly decorative yet the dogs love how soft they are and snag them) Pudge loves to lay his head on the pillow that is until he is completly out of it then it is all four legs in the air and no movement. Sophie when she stays the night is usually right beside one of us. If Pudge gets the chance to steal Josie's spot he will in a heartbeat. I love having them next to us. I often wake up during the night just to see where they are....as stated above we sleep with 8 pillows but if it was not for the dogs we could each have one, but where would our precious little ones sleep if we didn't have the extra ones...everyone laughs at the number of pillows we have until they see the dogs set up camp-they are kind enough to let us sleep with them on the "king size" bed, for little dogs they take up a ton of space







wouldn't have it any other way







When Josie needs to go out at night she climbs up on my shoulder and stares at me until I wake up. Not that she can't get up and go by herself but she refuses to go out at night unless I am with her, hubby even tries to take her and she comes and sets next to me on the bed waiting for me to get up.....comes from me being the only one to take her out as a baby at night potty training.....hubby would never wake up to hear her, so I always took her.......


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Gizmo sleeps at the bottom or between my legs. Once my hubby gets up though he'll lie in his place. It's funny though because my husband can't even get up to go to the toilet and he has to come back to a Gizmo in his place.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I let Belle sleep in my bed for part of the night, then I get up and put her in her crate for the remainder. When she is in bed with me she sleeps curled up in a ball right up against me and then if she gets too warm she climbs out of the covers and stretches out on top of the covers. Last night she slept with me all night for the first time. I loved it. The reason I usually put her in her crate for a portion of the night is for when I travel to see my Mom and sisters, they may not be too fond of a dog in bed. This way I know that she will be fine in her crate as long as it is in the room right next to my bed. I love it when she is in my bed and I get up to go to the bathroom. She immediately pops up and stands waiting for me to come back, gives me some kisses and back to sleep we go.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Baxter starts out sleeping on my pillow with me but he must be on top of the cover. He hates to be underneath and sometime during the night he makes his way down the bed. He is not real picky as long as he is between my hubby and me. He absolutely hates for my hubby to touch me, he thinks he is the only one allowed to do that!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy has his little bed between my husband and my pillows so he just curls up in his little bed and sleeps between us. In the morning when my husband leaves for work he'll usually wander down and curl up against my stomach or in the small of my back. I'm not sure why he is fine up by our heads at night but then when my husband leaves he has to move. He's a silly!


----------

